# Hi, I'm Rachelle



## LittleMissLeadMe

Hi, Im Rachelle. I've been married 3 years and with my husbands recent dishonesty I'm feeling like I need a new perspective. I hope to meet others with similar beliefs to exchange thoughts with. I've never been part of a forum so I feel a little awkward starting conversation.


----------



## FormerSelf

HI Rachelle...lots of experience on these boards.

It's best to ask away...providing pertinent detail that may help us...the more you give (within reason and for privacy) the more we can maybe help you see some perspective on your situation. Some things will be helpful...other things may be hard to hear. There may be a few voices that may come across unhelpful, but take it with a grain of salt.

Sorry to hear that you husband had been dishonest. It can be very destabilizing when you find your spouse had been hiding things.


----------



## EleGirl

Hello Rachelle, Sorry to hear that you are having issues with your husband.

If you want to get some input on your situation, it might be good to start a thread in the General Relationship forum. Explain your problem(s) and you should get plenty of people willing to talk with you and help you out.


----------



## Blaine

Hi LittleMiss and welcome Sorry for what you are going through.
Blaine


----------

